# Crazy fall weather



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG it's just too cold for the end of Sept!
Sun night/Mon morning low was 38! today it has been a rainy, cold day, it's 55 and almost 2pm. Rain and storms all day, almost an inch of rain which we do need. It's just so dark and dreary, one of those days I want to stay under a blanket and take a long nap, or read a good book.

It feels like the end of Oct though. Makes me wonder if we're going to keep this trend of being a month or so ahead of the seasons? Spring came early this year for us as did Summer.

Yes I am complaining...lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I understand. Our fall is crazy but in the opposite direction. Way to warm for nearly October. We are still SWIMMING in the afternoons. But then, if you fall asleep with the window open you will wake up with a chill; needing a blanket. We are supposed to reach 97º by the end of the week. Just plain crazy.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

For the past week we've had frosts. Tonight is another night with the predicted low of 31 degrees. I'd never expect to see ice on waterers...in September. I'd say it is pretty crazy. 

Most of the leaves are already down here already. Some sturdy maples have hung onto their scarlet leaves, but that won't last long.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are going to get 102 degree's on Sunday, so yep, it is really off all over.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> We are going to get 102 degree's on Sunday, so yep, it is really off all over.


Oh boy, that really sucks. I would be going crazy if it were that hot. I personally love cold weather over hot weather. If it is cold, I can bundle up and stoke the wood furnace. If it is hot out, it can be so hard to cool off.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well its not cold its been a normal tempature around 95°F. However we have gotten more rain this year. Our average rainfall per year is 7 inches but I can tell we got more this year and there is that tropical storm moving through which never happens and should bring in a cold front.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stacykins said:


> Oh boy, that really sucks. I would be going crazy if it were that hot. I personally love cold weather over hot weather. If it is cold, I can bundle up and stoke the wood furnace. If it is hot out, it can be so hard to cool off.


 Oh I hear ya, it is so hard on the goats, we get high 50's at night and now, we are going to get 100+ during the day, Oh crap, not good


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

We just moved closer to the bay (San Francisco Bay Area) and I love the weather. It has been 75 degrees every day this week. We'll see what the winter is like though!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our weather slowly rebounded today, high of 78, it's 10:30pm and still hanging on to 70. It's supposed to be in the low to mid 70s for the next week and lows in the low to mid 50s, so it's getting more average for this time of year.
We have had rounds of rain and storms the last couple of days, I think after tomorrow it'll dry up and turn nice 
Just need to get past the next few rounds of rain/storms though.

My husband had to trim the grass around the road, and fenceline. The front/back yard need cut, but we're trying to get the goats to eat it down instead lol

Typically we see frost and freezing low temps during the 2nd or 3rd week of Oct. By early Nov our leaves are still turning and beautiful. So far I haven't seen any changes, I hope they don't change too early, I love the fall colors during the fall horse sales


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Getting crazier and crazier!!!!! Went to Old Sac on Saturday and headed home by 2 it was so hot. Went to San Francisco on Sunday hoping to beat the heat; but no, it was hot there as well. Then yesterday it hit 100 and doing the same or close today. I am getting ready to vacuum the pool so my grandkids can swim after my granddaughter gets home from school. Pool should have been winterized and covered by now.
Then, it is going to suddenly get much colder and I figure the goats and people will all get sick. YUCK!!!!!
Happy October.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's around 70* here now...it rained this morning with a few sprinkles this afternoon and yes, definately been up and down the last couple weeks! We've never had to light heaters as early as we did to take the chill from the house, haven't had a frost yet but there was ice on my windshield when I left for work Saturday morning.
Over the weekend into next week, the temps are only to be in the 50"s as highs....not looking forward to the cold weather at all, for me or my goats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our weather sounds very similar Liz. Our high today was 72, it was nasty the first half of the day with on/off little rain showers, but turned out to be nice in the afternoon. Thurs and Fri look great! 78/77, But Sat and Sun...54/52! YUCK! They are calling for rain too  Oh, and the low Sun night/Mon morning is 34! Almost cold enough to snow! And probably cold enough to start killing the plants 

Fri is opening day at our local horse track, So I will be there Fri-Sun photographing races - the biggest race weekend of the fall meet, and I'm just praying that the rain holds off....Might have to pack a thick jacket and gloves as the track can also get really windy too.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Crazy yucky weather here. The last two days it has been 94 degrees! We are coastal so we are used to having fog and not above 70 degrees. I hate the heat!!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

that's funny cause here in California, it's 103 in the shade


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Our 100 + ended a few weeks ago. We had a late chilly start this year for summer. Our lows this week are running about 38. Pretty quick change, hubby is afraid it's going to get back pretty quick. onder: Not good! since we have another pen, shelter, 3 feeders and paint the shelters to go, and of course more hay!! money doesn't come in as fast as the weather.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

My mom just brought me a branch of her Red bud. Its got the purple buds on it. There supposed to do that in the spring not fall. The weather its self has been very dry and hot until last month know were getting lots of rain. The good thing is my dad has been able to bale and sale extra hay due to the last minute rain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Finally going into low 90's now, we will get the 80's in the next few days, so, we are finally getting relief from the heat. Looks more like fall.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

pam, I think our weather may be similar. We are considered desert, yet the mountains are 10 miles away. When I lived up there we didn't get as hot and had lots of snow. Down here we get 90-112 most of the summer- well until about several weeks ago. We get pretty stinking cold but not nearly the amount of snow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

clearwtrbeach said:


> pam, I think our weather may be similar. We are considered desert, yet the mountains are 10 miles away. When I lived up there we didn't get as hot and had lots of snow. Down here we get 90-112 most of the summer- well until about several weeks ago. We get pretty stinking cold but not nearly the amount of snow.


 Yep, we are. This year has been quite strange for sure.


----------

